# Urgent suggest a lappy



## prakash.gourav (Sep 17, 2008)

Buying laptop in 7 days. I am a first year btech engineering student. I want a lappy dat can play all or most of the games, so adjust ram,cpu and gpu accordingly. HDD- Not below 160 gb. A Dvd-rw. Wifi to connect To a LAN 100 mbps. No additional requirement from engg. Point of view. I would prefer at least a screen size of 15.4" widescreen however adjust it to fit in a budget of 60k.
Wouldn't buying a dell laptop wud result in wastage of money as they bundle OS essentially. Plz help


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 17, 2008)

if u r heavily eyeing for gaming ..go for desktop instead of a lappy...for 60k u cud build a power hOUSE ..and its more easy to upgrade desktop than a laptop  ...


----------



## prakash.gourav (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to buy a laptop someday. I already have a desktop. I frequenty go home nd i shall take my lappy along. I cannot buy desktop. Plz suggest a lappy. If it cant run all games then plz suggest at least the best possible?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

prakash.gourav said:


> I have to buy a laptop someday. I already have a desktop. I frequenty go home nd i shall take my lappy along. I cannot buy desktop. Plz suggest a lappy. If it cant run all games then plz suggest at least the best possible?


Dell XPS1530 is the best lappy for gaming till now..
And also a HP laptop (i forgot the model number) has a 9600GM which costs around 58k will do for u.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ He said he does not want Dell. But than prakash.gourav, you can check out the one that ships with Ubuntu!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2008)

prakash.gourav said:


> I have to buy a laptop someday. I already have a desktop. *I frequenty go home nd i shall take my lappy along*. I cannot buy desktop. Plz suggest a lappy. If it cant run all games then plz suggest at least the best possible?



U mentioned u r in 1st year of B.Tech........
(If u r going to stay at Hostel)
Bring ur Desktop at hostel, upgrade it  and enjoy.
As u r in 1st year, frequency of visiting home would be much, as days will pass u'll get to know wat hostel life is and may(I say may) not want to visit home that often.

and u say, u've to buy lappy someday..........so why do it now, u r planning to use this lappy after 4 yrs(dats d duration of ur course right?) too??

Think..........


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2008)

In India, best one for you to play games will be Dell XPS1530

If you can sacrifice gaming, go for 

SONY VAIO VGN - FZ-35 GN
Mobile Core 2 Duo T8100 Processor @ 2.10GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 667Mhz FSB , Intel 965GM Express Chipset, 128MB Nvidia GeForce 8400M GT notebook processing unit, 2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM, 200GB SATA HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 15.4 inch Widescreen TFT, LAN, i.Link IEEE 1394, Integrated Bluetooth 2.0, Integrated Motion Eye Camera, Integrated Wireless 802.11 a / b / g, 56K Modem, Card Reader, 2 USB Ports, Integrated Speakers, 2.7Kgs, Up to 2.5 Hours of Use, Windows Vista Business, Carry Case (1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 56950/-

or

HP Pavilion DV2762 TX
Centrino Duo Technology - Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5550 (1.83 GHz), Intel 965 GM Express Chipset ,2 MB L2 Cache / 667 MHz FSB ,2 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 , 160 GB Serial ATA, 150 MB/ Sec @5400 RPM , 8X SuperMulti LightScribe Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD +RW/ +R Writer , NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS, 128MB Dedicated Graphics, Up to 319 MB TAG memory, 1 year limited global warranty , Integrated Bluetooth 2.0 HP Module, IEEE 802.15 Standard , Integrated 802.11 a/b/g, Intel PRO Wireless 3945ABG Network , Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers , 5-In-1 Digital Media Reader (Secure Digital, SDIO, Multi-media card, Memory stick, Memory stick pro and xD picture card) , Integrated 56K Modem , Expansion port 3 for HP xb3000, Two Headphone Jacks / Line Out, One Microphone In, Three USB 2.0 Ports, One IEEE 1394a Port (4 pins), One S-Video TV-Out, One RJ-11, One RJ-45, One DC Power In, One VGA Out, Kensington Lock Slot, HP QuickPlay, HP Mobile ExpressCard Remote Control, Integrated 1.3 MegaPixel Webcam, 2 omni-directional microphones, Capacitive Buttons - Backlit with touch technology, Next Gen Express Card/ 54 Slot, FingerPrint Reader , Microsoft Works 8.5, Adobe Acrobat Reader 8, Roxio Creator 9 Basic, QuickPlay for Windows ver 3.0, Muvee AutoProducer 5 Basic Edition, HP Games (Shareware), HP PhotoSmart Premier, Norton Anti-Virus (Includes 60 days of Live updates), Norton Internet Security 2007 (Includes 60 days of Live updates), Verisoft Access Manager (1 Year Limited Warranty)
Price: Rs. 49950/-

The sony model has very powerful processor and you know how Sony product make others will jealous 


I suggest this:


*1) Acer 4520 for 27k
2) xbox360 console for 13k
3) Dell 198WFP for 10k*


----------



## prakash.gourav (Sep 19, 2008)

Lool i will go home for sure as my home is 1 hr away from iit roorkee, my coleg. I hv been in hostel life also before in kota. Bottomline- i need a lappy.
Xbox is a cool option , but yaar my room is not a jumbo one. 

Does dell provides option of ubuntu on each model or only some specific. Suppose if this is true, can i separately instal vista/xp on it?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

prakash.gourav said:


> Does dell provides option of ubuntu on each model or only some specific.


In specific models only... 



prakash.gourav said:


> Suppose if this is true, can i separately instal vista/xp on it?


Yep... u later install xp/vista whatever u wish....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ in that case your only option could be Dell XPS1530.

But seriously, better wait for a month or two. 

Reason, Dell XPS now comes inly with 8600M GT graphics chip. This chip has a little bug that reduces it's life. Soon Dell is expected to upgrade to 9500GT or 9600GT models in India. They are already avialable in the USA and it will be better if you wait for them.

There is one compaq model that comes with 9500GT. It costs around 40k but I have no idea about the quality of the components and build quality.

If you take quality into account, nothing beats Dell and Toshiba.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ in that case your only option could be Dell XPS1530.
> 
> But seriously, better wait for a month or two.
> 
> ...



But HP already introduces a lappy with 9600M chipset and if we made a search in this forum we may find the model number.... I read that post two weeks before....


----------



## prakash.gourav (Sep 19, 2008)

No i plan to use the lappy for the 4 yr duration. Afterwards i will see..

Is dell xps 1530, availaible with ubuntu. There must be a price differnce between vista and ubuntu system, is it so?

Yup , based on your responses , i may wait.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 19, 2008)

You can also look at the Vostro line from Dell


----------



## fuzzz (Sep 20, 2008)

if you really want a laptop to play games on i suggest you get an acer aspire 5930g (i own one) for about 56k .. though im not entirely sure its been launched in india.. 
its great for gaming,im able to play any and every game i have tried with med-high settings..


----------



## prakash.gourav (Sep 20, 2008)

Frnz, i searched these 2 lappies .Can sumone give any idea about prices of these?
Hp dv7 series
hp dv5 1032 eg
are they availaible in india?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think that the 8600M GT on XPS lappys will last for 4yrs. It's having a bug that shortens the chip's life (GPU running hot blah blah blah).

Better wait for the 9xxx based lappys come out.

You may also see 46xx series GPU based lappys. Don't hurry.


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2008)

no one is suggestin HP

check out HP dv5-1015tx its better than any Dell solution in its price, has 512MB 9600GM already which is good. And as usual HP bundle is better than Dell in experience.

The current site price/dealer price is 62990 + Tax which comes around 65K total.
Your are in roorkee(i.e near Delhi) so can get better prices for HP/Compaq than at my place in Bangalore.
This model is a real great pick.



prakash.gourav said:


> Frnz, i searched these 2 lappies .Can sumone give any idea about prices of these?
> Hp dv7 series
> hp dv5 1032 eg
> are they availaible in india?



yup they are available. I just saw them 2 days back, being showcased in my company. Dumb and rascal sellers(they are actually Bangalore's showroom holders for HP) were saying that the price is discounted, but I already knew they were giving showroom price. I really do not like HP ploicies in terms of retailing of its products in India.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2008)

You sure that this one is availble in India??

Dude. it's a centrino2 based laptop.

laptop with c2 and 9xxx card for 60k is a killer deal.

This one has VGA port, the proprietary HP connector, LAN, HDMI, eSATA, USB, Firewire, PCI Express and SD/MMC card slot.

But for this laptop, you need to buy a bigger battery, atleast a 9cell to get 4-5 hr backup as reviews rated battery life at 1.5hr to 2.5hrs

Certainly you can go for this lappy coz:

1) Centrino 2 proccy. PP7530 gives one heck of performance
2) 9600M GT plays all the latest games easily
3) Loads of connectivity options
4) sexy design.


But I couldn't find this notebook on HP India webpage.

btw, digit forum member Unni bought this laptop. YOu can check with him about the quality

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=927908


----------



## prakash.gourav (Sep 21, 2008)

desiibond said:


> You sure that this one is availble in India??
> 
> Dude. it's a centrino2 based laptop.
> 
> ...






u r saying about which one???
dv5-1015tx   or  dv51032 eg????


----------



## acewin (Sep 22, 2008)

@desi, that is why I said I do not like HP policies in terms of retailing. 
dv5 series models are readily available in market right now.

@prakash its for both. They were showcasing both models here.
There were 3 models from dv5 series dv5-1015, dv5-1016 and dv5-1032.

Also P7350 is not just a good performer, its also cooler than T8100 option we get in Dell. and as desi said you really need to buy 9-cell battery, otherwise it will ruin the running of the laptop without power.

the nVidia card in this is 9600M which a DDR2 card, and even though its one of the cool cards in general terms of temperature its produces alot heat.

In Dell they go by rule if giving a dedicated gfx card they ask to go for better batteryy, unlike HP. Hence, get your changes done while buying.

I will recommend 2 changes, get RAM to 4GB from 3GB(as the OS bundled is Vista and not XP) and get 9-cell battery.
Besides this do remember, HP/Compaq have OS on the HDD itself giving just a Restore disk to reimage the laptop, hence if the HDD goes your OS and all application(for which you paid) will also go. Unlike Dell which gives a separate disc, if I am not wrong.
HP bundle is always better than Dell its just they never gives much options of getting config changed.


----------



## prakash.gourav (Sep 26, 2008)

so where shud i buy the hp one if i have to buy rite now?? from delhi??
or online??

i want no xtra warranty... wherever cheapest possible...
any discounts xpected on divali....


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 26, 2008)

best of luck mate...HP is better then Dell  so.. Thums up!

regards.


----------



## acewin (Sep 26, 2008)

check locally first, then in bigger cities near you or place an order with the local dealer or retalier. HP products are always locally available, its not like Dell that they will send you the product, damn it makes me repat my words again, I DO NOT LIKE HP's marketting policies here in India, its time they get things to next level


----------



## nowornever (Sep 29, 2008)

chk these links:

*www.cyberindian.net/2008/09/22/hp-pavilion-dv5-1015tx-notebook/

*www.cyberpark4u.com/laptops/hp-pavilion/Pavilion dv51015TX.html

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9600M-GT.9449.0.html

*www.notebookcheck.net/HP-Pavilion-dv5-1032eg.11147.0.html

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/in/en/ho/WF06b/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-3744201-3818282.html

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/sg/en/ho/WF06a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-3744188.html        Singapore link

*www.notebookjournal.com/tests/618


*www.trustedreviews.com/notebooks/r...avilion-dv5-1011ea-15-4in-Blu-ray-Notebook/p6

Guys chk out these links ...
everywhere it is proved that p7350 is better than t8100 and also its less power consuming..


*optimitza.cat/news/2008/09/17/lapt...00-t9400-t9300-p8600-p8400-t8300-t8100-p7350/

*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=299784&page=2

*forum.lowyat.net/topic/781002

*www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=Intel+Core2+Duo+P7350+@+2.00GHz

*www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core 2 Duo Mobile P7350 AW80577SH0413M.html

Hi guys,

I thoroughly researched about laptops for gaming.In my budget,I found that dv5 is better than dell xps 1530:

1) dv5 has centrino2 vs centrino in xps.
2)chk performance of p7350 vs t8100 in the links above
3)performance of 9600 gt 512mb ddr2 is better than 8600gt ddr3 by 15-20%.

*optimitza.cat/news/2008/09/03/lapt...m-9500m-9600m-mobility-radeon-3450-3470-3650/

4)tv tuner  in dv5.
5)wifi b/g/n support vs b/g support in xps.
6)better looks..
7)longer life as 9600 gt has longer life while 8600 series has manufacturing defects.
8)altec lansing speakers..
9)e-sata port  
10)less power consumption ie.25 w  vs 35 w in xps(processor)

good promotional offers...


----------



## AshwinDR (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Recently bought the HP DV5-1015TX. Its performance is awesome everything from graphics to movies to games. Just go for it now. You have promotional offer of digicam free before 30th sept but battery backup is 1.5 - 2 Hrs only.

Regards
Ashwin


----------



## desiibond (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ For a better battery backup, get a 9cell battery.


----------



## acewin (Sep 29, 2008)

not just lesser power consuming its also cooler proccy, P series is better than T in these matter.


----------



## prakash.gourav (Oct 3, 2008)

This is probably my last quesn. Any idea how much upgrading to a 9-cell battery wil cost?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

Dell m1770


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

may cost anything upto 5K or less, that is the price increase shown in Dell for its laptops not sure about HP


----------



## prakash.gourav (Oct 4, 2008)

i will have to go for the supplied battery coz i have already overshooted the 60k budget.

but tell me 1 thing do we have to change laptop batteries after a certain period of tme just like mobile and inverter batteries??
in that case can i upgrade from a 6cell to 9-cell that time or is it not possible??


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah sure you can do that. Besides people generally who need extra battery, they keep in reserve with the default battery. Also the battery life is good long same as in mobile, hence chances of you buying a new battery is less in 1 year span or more.

Besides people generally run on adptor than more on battery, having continous power supply, but if its not the same in your house then 9-cell will be recomended. Where do 

you live prakash.


----------



## prakash.gourav (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah i too plan to use it by adaptor. I live in saharanpur where power cuts prevail too much  but most of the time i shall remain in my coleg where there is 24 hrs power supply. 
Nd wen da tym comes to replace the battery , i wil replace it with a 9 cell depending upon my needs. Thanx


----------

